# What to do? Not sure if I should be mad or not!



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I posted a pic of a buck that has been at my feeder a couple of weeks ago. My son (10) has been after him for 2 years. He has passed up many bucks waiting on this one to be his first. He has named him and the 3 other guys on the lease know how much he wants him. Well we hunted opening weekend and again passed on many smaller bucks. Finally got a shot at him only to have a cow run him off before he could get on him. One of the other guys had us check his card on his camera that same weekend and we found him going to his feeder just as much. On the way home we called him to tell him that and how upset my son was for noy getting the shot. He was also upset because he knew they were going up the next weekend and they would probably kill him. My buddy assurred him that they would not. Told him that they have all shot plenty of big deer and it was more important to them to see him get the buck. Don't worry. Well call this morning and they killed him their first hunt. I'm a little upset because I know how upset my son is going to be. I know it's a free range and you can't save deer and all, but he should have never said he wouldn't shoot. This is a good friend who I have hunted with for several years. I might be wrong on this, but still upset. Do I have a right?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Talk to the guy about it. Not sure why someone would say they wouldn't and then did. BUT, the bottom line is, the buck could have been killed over on the next property just as easy. Sorry for the boy being upset. Hopefully he will not take it too hard.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

That sounds to me like someone you don't want to be hunting with. Something like that would boil my blood. 
My dad, brother & I usually have the same deer traveling to our feeders. Same situation whoever claims him gets to shot him first. We will let him walk.
man, that sux. Poor kiddo.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohh that is just wrong (in my book). You said "they" were going up, did the person that shot him know to let that particular deer walk & why? If so then the question would be, is a deer worth a friendship? Only you know that answer, I would still ask why.
Everything happens for a reason so hopefully there is a bigger one for your son to take.
Good Luck


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd be P.Oed !!!!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

If he said he would not shoot it so your son could have another chance then he should have honored that. But, you said "they" shot it. So it's unclear if he shot it or if one of the other guys on the lease shot it. 

Also, any chance he's pulling your leg and didn't really shoot it? We've all done that to each other on our places over the years when we know someone is hunting hard for a particular buck.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*THEY ARE NOT YOU TRUE FRIENDS, I WOULD BE MAD AS HELL,...*


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

TexSpec, I feel for ya man, and for your Son. However, whatever you do about the situation, there will be little eyes and ears watching and listening, to see how you handle it. You have a responsibility to teach your Son a lesson on what has happened. Make it a positive life experience and like vvflash04 says, everything happens for a reason.
It will all work out for the best.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

need better info, who shot it ?

the guy you talked directly with or another lease member ?


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*Not Good*


If he said he would not shoot it and he did, he needs an ***** kicking, why would he hurt your son like that and teach him that his word is no good, I guess becoase it is not.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

It was him and his 13 y/o son hunting together. His son shot him. The dads rarely shoot on this lease. The conversation about not shooting him included his son. He said his son had killed several bucks and one bigger than that. His son has been on a couple of trophy hunts before. The other guy on the lease told me straight up that if he got a chance he would shoot it. I can respect that he paid his 2 grand to hunt just like we did. I think it really upsets me that he made such a big deal about not doing it. Now he's mad at me for being upset. I honestly think he just knows he messed up. I told him he needs to tell my son he shot it. He came back with F U. Messed up deal really. Should not really be surprised because he's one of those ME people.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

SargentfishR said:


> TexSpec, I feel for ya man, and for your Son. However, whatever you do about the situation, there will be little eyes and ears watching and listening, to see how you handle it. You have a responsibility to teach your Son a lesson on what has happened. Make it a positive life experience and like vvflash04 says, everything happens for a reason.
> It will all work out for the best.


I agree. Well said. Thanks!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

If he would have said FU to me he would be appoligizing through missing teeth. deer or no deer never let someone talk down to you.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*"Good Friend"*

I would have a hard time calling this guy my "good friend." I don't have many, but I dang sure wouldn't jeopardize a friendship over a deer. I don't care how big he is. Sounds like a guy I wouldn't want to be around. Especially at deer camp.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Forgot*

Your son will learn a life lesson about keeping your word and what it feels like when people do it to you. Not good, but happens all too often these days. Hopefully something better comes along for him to shoot. God Bless.


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Can't be too good of a friend since you can't take him for his word....


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

G-O-T-B said:


> If he would have said FU to me he would be appoligizing through missing teeth. deer or no deer never let someone talk down to you.


I know. Don't think that is not what I first thought. I'll give him one thing, he's got balls. I'm 6'5" 280lbs with a bad temper. Just dealing with people on leases i've learned to keep a cool head because friendships can be lost over stupid ****. I think them 2 guys see my kindness as a weakness and take advantage of it. I've said from day one to my boys that we won't be happy here until I pay the whole lease just for us. I may just have to run them off next year.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

well at least another kid got him and at 13 hard to fault the kid for pulling on a nice buck, have seen many adults that would have done the same, been there even had em hunt in my stands after I made the mistake of showing a nice video buck in camp.

unfortunately, welcome to multifamily lease hunting.........sad fact of life.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Kids Come First*

The kids should always come first. I have not shot a deer since my son was 6 years old and started hunting, he's 11 now. I have guided him on all his hunts and he has been successful whether it is with a bow or a rifle. I get more enjoyment out of the hunt when he' happily pursuing the animals.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Another kid shot the deer and your son missed his chance....... sorry but thats hunting.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Like I told a couple of guys this weekend, "deer huntin can make grown men do stupid chit".


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

I have great friends, we respect each other; and if we say something we stand by what we say. One thing we never say to each other is FU.


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

It's the fact that he said promised he would not. I would be.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

browning270 said:


> It's the fact that he said promised he would not. I would be.


Exactly. Honestly we had the opportunity after looking at his pictures to go kill it out of his stand last weekend. The boys were all about that, but I explained how that it was not right to do it. Although we filled his feeder with corn, changed the timer and battery and cleaned out the stand. He had not been there since last year so a month or so ago he asked if I could get his blind/feeder ready. Should have let it rot!


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Texspec*

Sounds like you need to leave that guy alone. I hope your kid doesn't think this is the way 'friends' treat each other. I wouldn't have a problem with the other kid shooting the deer, just the promise from your buddy that said he would not. You are a better man than I am for not losing your temper. It would be hard, especially with your own kids involved.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heck yea you have a right to be MAD. that was your son's buck. Same thing happened to me i took my father in law hunting and showed him pics on what deer we were saving and he still shot one of them . Needless to say he dosen't hunt on our ranch anymore.........


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

A mans word is a huge thing and if a man can't keep his word then what good is he...

but, also, I would hate to be on a lease with you and have you call me with your son listening in and discuss me or my son not being able to shoot a particular deer because your son wants it. Hunting is hunting and what comes and goes is all fair game in my opinion. For that "friend" to be on the spot like that seems like he was caught off guard and being nice himself. But, a word is a word in the end..

I think you both are going about the whole setup wrong. I hate pressure of having to please someone else all the time, stop it and go with textbook rules and don't play his and her deer because you "seen it".

Saving a deer for maturity is another story.

my $.02


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

With friends like him you don't need enemies...really I would be ******...but I guess that is hunting..


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

That is pretty lame I would be ticked at my friend if they said they were not going to shoot it ... There is no better joy than providing a child with joy just saying


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Pitiful


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> A mans word is a huge thing and if a man can't keep his word then what good is he...
> 
> but, also, I would hate to be on a lease with you and have you call me with your son listening in and discuss me or my son not being able to shoot a particular deer because your son wants it. Hunting is hunting and what comes and goes is all fair game in my opinion. For that "friend" to be on the spot like that seems like he was caught off guard and being nice himself. But, a word is a word in the end..
> 
> ...


Agreed! Very well said and thought out!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Do not let the key board barbarians get you going.

Easy to boost they'd do this or that without knowing ALL of the information.

Sorry you boy did not get the clear shot, but he did have the chance, right? There will be other bucks and other seasons.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

forget the deer its gone there are other deer he can shoot,


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> A mans word is a huge thing and if a man can't keep his word then what good is he...
> 
> but, also, I would hate to be on a lease with you and have you call me with your son listening in and discuss me or my son not being able to shoot a particular deer because your son wants it. Hunting is hunting and what comes and goes is all fair game in my opinion. For that "friend" to be on the spot like that seems like he was caught off guard and being nice himself. But, a word is a word in the end..
> 
> ...


I was never like that. I had already talked to the other guy who is up there with him now. He had already said that he would shoot it, but we weren't that worried about him anyway due to him bow hunting a different area. I called the other guy to tell him that the big buck had showed up at his feeder and did not expect him to pass either. He did it on his own without provoking. He actually was making a comment about how he couldn't believe our other member said he would shoot it knowing my son was after him. Bottom line is if the shoe was on the other foot, I would have never done it or allowed it. I guess I just need to pick my friends or what I thought were friends better.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

That stink's but I know the feeling, The minute I mentioned to my uncle that I saw about a 5 yr old drop tine buck at my feeder on my game cam, he was in my blind every chance he got untill he got him. But we are men and the situation is a little different when a kid is involved. Good luck breaking the news to him, it sounds like he is already learning how to be a good responsible hunter and remind him GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Texspec, that's b.s. A real [email protected] thing to do. If you can't trust a man you darn sure don't want to hunt with him. If it was my lease I'd run em off in a second.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

man that sucks. wish your boy would have got him. deer is not worth losing a friendship over. just like a women isnt but it happens


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

next time paint an orange x on it if you expect to claim a deer....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TexSpec said:


> I was never like that. I had already talked to the other guy who is up there with him now. He had already said that he would shoot it, but we weren't that worried about him anyway due to him bow hunting a different area. I called the other guy to tell him that the big buck had showed up at his feeder and did not expect him to pass either. He did it on his own without provoking. He actually was making a comment about how he couldn't believe our other member said he would shoot it knowing my son was after him. Bottom line is if the shoe was on the other foot, I would have never done it or allowed it. I guess I just need to pick my friends or what I thought were friends better.


I understand you would have respected the wish if it were him and his son hunting it.. that is just your attitude and values. To expect that same of everyone else however is not correct thinking. If so, it'll drive you mad one day being let down by many people. You all pay the same amount? Having your own "spots" on the lease is enough, to start also putting dibs on the deer themselves sounds overboard. But like I said, his word should have been his word... he farked up lying to you and lying is just as bad as a thief in my book. Then you telling him to let your son know, wow.. yall have some issues to work through over a cold beer. it is a deer in the end, figure out why he said he wouldn't and then did it anyways and go from there.. if he has no legitimate excuse or was put under pressure feeling then yeah, his word is trash.

In the end, the guy who said no way he'd shoot it if he saw it... was honest and not in trouble. No pressure pleasing anyone. Are you going to kick him off for being in the middle of this spat now? He was honest, at least. LOL


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

bayourat said:


> next time paint an orange x on it if you expect to claim a deer....


Sounds like you're hung up on the deer when the real issue is whether or not a man's word is any good. TexSpec, I think I'd just keep calm for this year and not issue an invite on the lease for next. Whatever you do it ain't gonna bring that deer back. Live and learn about who your "friends" are.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

bayourat said:


> next time paint an orange x on it if you expect to claim a deer....


Obviously you don't have kids and are missing the whole point.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Family members have stopped talking to each other for 30 years over deer...

That's stupid...

But it is a cheap lesson for you... for some reason, people's true nature manifests itself in hunting competition... always has... always will...

Hunt with good folks that act that way hunting and those folks will be good to you in the rest of your life...

You take "good folks" hunting and they do piddly stuff like this? Well now you know they aren't that gooda' folks!


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

I would definately have to say something.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

My first thought is it's only the 2nd week of deer season, there's a lot more hunting to go, who know's what is out there you haven't seen---thats why its called hunting. Yeah the guy went against his word, learn from it like Encinal said, if you have the say on lease members just be cool and give him his walking papers the day after season's over. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Noone claims deer on our place and we are all happy for each other when we bag a good one. The fun of hunting is the unexpected, otherwise you are just shooting. Get your son back out there and maybe he will have a shot to kill a bigger deer than the one you saw before. Good luck to him.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

A man is only as good as his word, any Texan worth a **** knows that.

The bottom line is the guy said he would do one thing and did another.

I wouldnt get mad, I would be disappointed, and I wouldnt hunt or fish with a guy like that.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

We struggled with similar issues. Either the "Hey, that was my deer" problem or the other one "Man, I already passed on that deer" and that was from adults. IMO and it's not even worth the two cents it's supposed to be, the problem stems from thinking the deer could be reserved in the first place. Free range, opprotunity missed, part of hunting, kids have to learn that too. Oh and your buddy doesn't sound like a very nice fellow. He should probably fill his own feeders and check his own camera.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Lone-Star said:


> A man is only as good as his word, any Texan worth a **** knows that.
> 
> The bottom line is the guy said he would do one thing and did another.
> 
> I wouldnt get mad, I would be disappointed, and I wouldnt hunt or fish with a guy like that.


X2 Its not a "its my deer" complex, its about a mans word and him not keeping it.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

was the dad with the kid, sometimes they get a bit excited. Was the deer so different that it could not be mistaken for another deer by a 13 year old or another hunter. Are you shur he ment that he would keep his kid from shooting it. How bout a picture of the deer?


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I`ve read your thread and all the replies. There will be a day when it`s your son`s day to shine. Your son is watching on how you handle it and he will never forget it.
It`s clear you are the better man, make sure that`s what your son sees as
he is the most important person to you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Obciously we know how I feel about having to disappoint my son,so, I'll skip to the word. 

If you don't have that you don't have anything.

If a little heated passion can sway your word, what happens with the women. Watch your wife with this guy also.


Sorry for your young'un. Don't really want to have to deal with that along with the 13" thing. Sorry you have too!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

firebase said:


> It`s clear you are the better man, make sure that`s what your son sees as
> he is the most important person to you.


I agree...

texspec, I definitely respect you on this post and know that you do care about others and doing what is right, as well as doing what you say... I try to be the same way. My opinions posted were not to be against your thought pattern, merely try to make the experience less stressful by not having such high expectations for other individuals.. 

I bet there is a bigger deer in the woods about to come out.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

bayourat said:


> next time paint an orange x on it if you expect to claim a deer....


Kind of a dick aren't you?



Bretticu$ said:


> X2 Its not a "its my deer" complex, its about a mans word and him not keeping it.


Exactly. I use to hunt with a guy that this sounds like something he would do for sure. Except that he would try to find and shoot that deer just to try and be an *** hole, and would laugh about doing it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

deke said:


> Exactly. I use to hunt with a guy that this sounds like something he would do for sure. Except that he would try to find and shoot that deer just to try and be an *** hole, and would laugh about doing it.


Oh come on.... Danny is a good guy...


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

2 things i hate liars an thieves day after season ended he would be told to get his stuff an get off lease before i did it for him


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

He deer is one thing but the FU part I couldn't let go. I would catch him away from the kids and have a come to Jesus meeting. Sorry that you are having to deal with that mess on your lease.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I agree...
> 
> texspec, I definitely respect you on this post and know that you do care about others and doing what is right, as well as doing what you say... I try to be the same way. My opinions posted were not to be against your thought pattern, merely try to make the experience less stressful by not having such high expectations for other individuals..
> 
> I bet there is a bigger deer in the woods about to come out.


I hope so. Just told him about it. He didn't take it to well. Can't say I don't blame him. After some explaining people and their ways he understands. I know he will never look at him the same way. The guy's son and my older son (13) are best friends. He was even a little ****** off. He did say that it was not the fault of the kid who shot it, but the dad who let him. We've decided that we will just do the lease ourselves next year. They were all about that. I have always tried to believe and teach them that everything happens for a reason. Lets hope its true this time. Thanks for the replies. It has definitely helped me deal with this.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

If it was the same guy that told you he would not shoot it. Then that was very low of him. I would be mad aswell but what can you do. Can't really jump his **** cause he had every right to take the deer. Its just that he let your boy down. The only thing thats going to come out of it is your boy is going to learn the world is full of dikk's and azsholes.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ouch!!!! I didn't read the whole thread.. I was kinda giving him the benifit of doubt. That it was a mixup or mistake, but he raised the bar with the FU, that was his chance to redeem his mistake with a sinser apoligy and the part that everybody is going to put in some time to help your son get a nice deer to help wash this under the bridge. He is not a man in my book. It sucks that ya'll have son's the same age that are friends. What ever you deside to do look ahead and remember there is kiddo's involved. I would tell him at the end of season that your boy's are getting of age where you are going to need those other spots on the lease for them, it was great hunting with him and his boys.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Lone-Star said:


> A man is only as good as his word, any Texan worth a **** knows that.
> 
> The bottom line is the guy said he would do one thing and did another.
> 
> I wouldnt get mad, I would be disappointed, and I wouldnt hunt or fish with a guy like that.


X2.... Its not about the deer...Its about a mans word...Sounds like he just wrapped his own christmas present(hint hint)


----------



## JGarzonie (May 27, 2008)

bayourat said:


> Another kid shot the deer and your son missed his chance....... sorry but thats hunting.


His friend's word is what is being challenged, not "fair is fair". If his friend said he would shoot it or said nothing at all and then shot it, not a problem.

The memory of shooting a deer that was not that kids best will fade much faster than his dad revealing that his word is no good.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Had exact same thing happen a about 8 years ago. Poetic justice and karma came together to have my son(14 yr old) take the biggest deer taken off the property just a few weeks later. Just to sweeten the deal, from the exact perp's blind.My son learned the value of a mans word, and how bad it is when it's not kept. He also learned that things have a way of evening out. The look on the perp's face was priceless, when he saw my son's deer mount, you could hear his teeth grinding on edge. We didn't even tell him about it till the next summer, and yes, he was "excused" from the lease.-Mike


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

SargentfishR said:


> TexSpec, I feel for ya man, and for your Son. However, whatever you do about the situation, there will be little eyes and ears watching and listening, to see how you handle it. You have a responsibility to teach your Son a lesson on what has happened. Make it a positive life experience and like vvflash04 says, everything happens for a reason.
> It will all work out for the best.


GOOD CALL MAN!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

It sounds like you're too quick to call someone your "good friend". This man sounds like an acquaintance.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just curious, do you have a pic of the buck in question?


----------

